# [SOLVED] Asus P5GC-MX drivers for windows 7



## manav.kaushal (Dec 18, 2009)

i want to know whether the driver cd i got with my motherboard will be compatible for windows 7

On the box it says that it has vista support.

I also think that the windows 7 would already have the drivers for my motherboard........kindly help


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5GC-MX drivers for windows 7*

Hi is this your board number here http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us


----------



## manav.kaushal (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: Asus P5GC-MX drivers for windows 7*

no its not here


----------



## lAresl (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: Asus P5GC-MX drivers for windows 7*

I am no tech support but from my experience with my asus board, win7 accepts the vista drivers I used on it (i used vista drivers on the acpi and dell printer).


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5GC-MX drivers for windows 7*

Hi have you run the upgrade advisor http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...90-7659-4BD9-9E51-2497C146AF15&displaylang=en


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5GC-MX drivers for windows 7*

Run the adviser but the 945 chipset is supported on Win 7, the drivers should be included if not use the intel drivers> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Sea...set+Family&ProdId=2115&LineId=127&FamilyId=40


----------



## manav.kaushal (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: Asus P5GC-MX drivers for windows 7*

i finally installed windows 7 with a blind bet and it worked......thx for all the help


----------

